# Who Likes Guitar



## olylifter420 (Aug 17, 2011)

this dude is awesome! check him out





[video=youtube;OU2wHIwf_70]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OU2wHIwf_70[/video]


----------



## patlpp (Aug 17, 2011)

Also "Light my fire" was good. Not bad for a blind guy.


----------



## olylifter420 (Aug 17, 2011)

i would consider him a savant. extremely difficult to produce such sounds being blind.




patlpp said:


> Also "Light my fire" was good. Not bad for a blind guy.


----------



## DrFever (Aug 17, 2011)

[video=youtube;jY8wyKuLY2k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jY8wyKuLY2k&feature=related[/video]


----------



## DrFever (Aug 17, 2011)

[video=youtube;MjNAeELQ_Z8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MjNAeELQ_Z8[/video]


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 17, 2011)

Play me a Song Oly.


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Aug 17, 2011)

I love "Guitar",,,Playing,,,but came to the conclusion I suck,,,but still Jam!


----------



## DrFever (Aug 17, 2011)

i seriously have played guitar for like 30 + years but now i play this kind of music on the week ends )[video=youtube;lew0nIS2PZk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lew0nIS2PZk&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Armaggedon (Aug 17, 2011)

i play guitar but probably genre of music u guys dont listen too


----------



## olylifter420 (Aug 17, 2011)

what you like


[video=youtube;Xagt3phQ2lw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xagt3phQ2lw[/video]





RawBudzski said:


> Play me a Song Oly.


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 17, 2011)

I want to hear you play like Carlos Santana, exactly like him though.. Play it like your playing it for god. do not disappoint god.


----------



## olylifter420 (Aug 18, 2011)

oh, you so funne!

[video=youtube;9_jwC8mKpRM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_jwC8mKpRM&feature=grec_index[/video]





RawBudzski said:


> I want to hear you play like Carlos Santana, exactly like him though.. Play it like your playing it for god. do not disappoint god.


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 18, 2011)

im watching family guy right now.. rolling a joint.


----------



## olylifter420 (Aug 18, 2011)

american dad for me, just blazed a kief laced doob!

man , utube aint working





RawBudzski said:


> im watching family guy right now.. rolling a joint.


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 18, 2011)

I just finished American Dad.


----------



## olylifter420 (Aug 18, 2011)

Yup, family guy is next....


Do you paintball?


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 18, 2011)

No my brother does..


----------



## olylifter420 (Aug 18, 2011)

Cool, ive been interested in buying a good pball gun. Some are pretty pricey!


----------



## nelsonheell (Aug 19, 2011)

I just love Guitar. I don't know to play it I am heavily interested to learn to play it. Some really nice video are here. I am always enjoy when the guitar tunes are tuning.


----------



## LD25Delta9 (Aug 20, 2011)

I've been playing for 15 years. I play mainly metal, with acoustic/classical on the side. You'd be amazed at how classical trains you for metal... I'm no Steve Vai or Tosin Abasi, but I get down...


----------



## Dankster4Life (Aug 20, 2011)

Bucket Head.........that's all i got to say.He is da shizznit!


----------



## Bluezdude (Aug 22, 2011)

To whomever is interested in learning guitar, just one word of advice. Get some lessons! From a real person, not youtube, DVDs etc. The difference is huge, so are the benefits.

And of course, study!


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 25, 2011)

checkout Andre Segovia that dude is a true classical master,Old school though but dam good


----------



## lambofgod (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (Aug 25, 2011)

Saw them at the Hollywood Bowl a couple of weeks ago.
[video=youtube;7ho4Lto7DlE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ho4Lto7DlE[/video]


----------



## justcallmenasty (Aug 25, 2011)

olylifter420 said:


> Cool, ive been interested in buying a good pball gun. Some are pretty pricey!


are you looking for one to play with friends in the woods or competition?


----------



## olylifter420 (Aug 27, 2011)

play with friends, you got any recommendations?





justcallmenasty said:


> are you looking for one to play with friends in the woods or competition?


----------



## justcallmenasty (Aug 27, 2011)

olylifter420 said:


> play with friends, you got any recommendations?


whats your price range?


----------



## laywhoish12 (Aug 27, 2011)

LOVE GUITAR just recently got a mesaboogie stiletto ace tube amp and have had a ibanez S series 570 newest one tho  wanted the 470 but they stopped making them a while ago when i decided to get one! i only play by myself ive wanted to start a band FOREVER and am pretty good self tought guitarist know anything sublime reggae some beatles and make my own stuff up i just get lost in my music its like a hit of some good weed best thing ever  lol


----------



## olylifter420 (Aug 28, 2011)

bought 300... any full autos for that price?





justcallmenasty said:


> whats your price range?


----------



## justcallmenasty (Aug 28, 2011)

you could get a decent one that has auto 3 burst 6 burst and semi automatic for 200 and its used by some pros or amateur paintballers .http://www.amazon.com/Smart-Parts-Ion-Paintball-Gun/dp/B0014XCAQY
its a really good gun


----------



## laywhoish12 (Aug 29, 2011)

how did we go from guitar to paint ball im confused lol


----------

